# "This Car Climbed Mount Washington"



## skiNEwhere (Nov 2, 2012)

Why is this so impressive? Did you drive up it through 2 feet of snow? I doubt it.
:uzi:

I see this on so many cars, I don't get the appeal, what are you proving, that you know how to drive?

Now CLIMBING Mount Washington, I think that's a different story


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 2, 2012)

One of the best marketing campaigns ever created.

It is cool. Tourists dig it. I came into serious outdoors pursuits via such tourist traps in my youth. It exposes people to something really cool and many are motivated to take the next stop do to such outposts. It is all good to me.


----------



## Nick (Nov 2, 2012)

They do have the stickers that say I Hiked Mount Washington or I Biked Mount Washington as well.  I agree driving isn't really that big of  deal but for some people it is ... my mother in law to this day talks about how terrified she was driving up the auto road :roll:


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 2, 2012)

I want a pair of boxers that say "This ass climbed Mount Washington."


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> One of the best marketing campaigns ever created.
> 
> It is cool. Tourists dig it. I came into serious outdoors pursuits via such tourist traps in my youth. It exposes people to something really cool and many are motivated to take the next stop do to such outposts. It is all good to me.



agreed

As far as outdoor experiences go, there's not much more "extreme" in the Northeast than climbing Mt. Washington; whether by car, by foot, whatever.  Though only 6K feet, the vertical is massive and the summit just towers over most anything else you can experience in the Northeast.  It's an adventure going up there.  Kudos to anyone who seeks that experience, no matter how they get up there I say.  

I think the Auto Road is a great thing.  It allows basically anyone to experience the roof of New England.  That's a good thing IMO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2012)

wtcobb said:


> I want a pair of boxers that say "This ass climbed Mount Washington."



Gold Bond should make it.  :lol:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 3, 2012)

Some years ago I made two variations of the sticker:

Forget About My Car, My Body Climbed Mount Washington

and the other:

Screw My Car, My ASS Climbed Mount Washington

Both types sold quite well!


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2012)

I gave out stickers a while ago at Tuckerman Ravine that said -"This board climbed Mount Washington"

To make sure that people didn't litter - I'd only let them have one if they put it on their board(ski) on the spot..


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2012)

First time I hiked Washington was when I was 13 at the end of a 7 day hiking trip from Franconia notch. It was really weird getting up there after all that wilderness and seeing all the chubby tourists and parking lot at the top.


----------



## dmc (Nov 4, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> First time I hiked Washington was when I was 13 at the end of a 7 day hiking trip from Franconia notch. It was really weird getting up there after all that wilderness and seeing all the chubby tourists and parking lot at the top.



haha same thing here...  One of my first Tucks trips a loooong time ago - before blogs(haha) - we made it to the summit and were shocked to see chubby kids eating sandwiches...  After we spent hours getting up there.  we were serious boobs then... I think I was wearing ski boots....


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 5, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> First time I hiked Washington was when I was 13 at the end of a 7 day hiking trip from Franconia notch. It was really weird getting up there after all that wilderness and seeing all the chubby tourists and parking lot at the top.



Yeah, that is always weird.  On the other hand.  Grabbing a burger in the middle of a multi-day hike is pretty sweet!


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 5, 2012)

Does having this sticker on your car affect it's resale value?


----------



## Nick (Nov 6, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> First time I hiked Washington was when I was 13 at the end of a 7 day hiking trip from Franconia notch. It was really weird getting up there after all that wilderness and seeing all the chubby tourists and parking lot at the top.



That is so true .... 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

My plan next year is to not be a chubby tourists, but get up their some how.


----------



## HilaryA (Nov 23, 2012)

dmc said:


> I gave out stickers a while ago at Tuckerman Ravine that said -"This board climbed Mount Washington"
> 
> To make sure that people didn't litter - I'd only let them have one if they put it on their board(ski) on the spot..





I need to find something like that for my dad.  60 years old and he still does Tuck's at least once a year. Badass old man


----------



## tomcat (Nov 27, 2012)

My first experience on Washington was on my AT thru hike.  It was mid July.  It sleeted on way up from Lakes Hut.  You couldn't see cairn to cairn, wind 56 gusting 72.  Despite the 4 inches of visibility it was jammed packed. I was shocked.  Many of the people had $0500 worth of Clothing $400 GT Jackets and $200 boots etc to drive up.


----------



## makimono (Nov 29, 2012)

About 20 years ago I had one of those stickers on my Subie that I spliced together with a "Born To Ski Wildcat" sticker, so it read 
Born To Ski 
Mt Washington

:dunce:


----------



## Rrrricky (Nov 30, 2012)

ski Mt Washington! Around the summit or the ravines?


----------



## Dubld (Jan 4, 2013)

Tucks is the best, loved the shout out in last years Miller film.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 4, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Why is this so impressive? Did you drive up it through 2 feet of snow? I doubt it.
> :uzi:
> 
> I see this on so many cars, I don't get the appeal, what are you proving, that you know how to drive?
> ...



It's comes free with admission.  Chubby tourists like FREE.



witch hobble said:


> Does having this sticker on your car affect it's resale value?



With most drivers not knowing their automatic transmission can be shifted into other gears besides "D", I'd say it means the brake pads and rotors are toasted.


----------



## abovetreeline (Jan 24, 2013)

Cheese said:


> It's comes free with admission.  Chubby tourists like FREE.
> 
> 
> 
> With most drivers not knowing their automatic transmission can be shifted into other gears besides "D", I'd say it means the brake pads and rotors are toasted.



The brake pads are definitely shot with all those fats kids in the car!


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2013)

My sticker:


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 25, 2013)

andyzee said:


> My sticker:
> 
> View attachment 7440


Very cool, I want one! I did only climb to the top of Sluice, it was plenty.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Very cool, I want one! I did only climb to the top of Sluice, it was plenty.



You can't have one if you didn't climb the whole thing ...


----------



## timm (Jan 25, 2013)

Definitely is surreal -- even if you are doing hut to hut you still feel somewhat out on an island and away from civilization. Then you pop out on the top of the tallest, nastiest mountain around and find yourself in a cafeteria.


----------



## Cheese (Jan 25, 2013)

timm said:


> Definitely is surreal -- even if you are doing hut to hut you still feel somewhat out on an island and away from civilization. Then you pop out on the top of the tallest, nastiest mountain around and find yourself in a cafeteria.



Which only accepts cash so you might have to pull another round trip if you only brought plastic.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

Been saying I'm going to climb it for years, definitely going to try and climb it this year. Who's in?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Been saying I'm going to climb it for years, definitely going to try and climb it this year. Who's in?



It's a moderate hike. Doing it with skis is what makes it tough.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 25, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> You can't have one if you didn't climb the whole thing ...


I climbed down from the Summit to the Snowfields and back the day before, any credit there? Climbing to Tucks and back with 40lbs strapped to my back was the most strenuous thing I've done in a long time, I'm used to carrying the 40lbs in front of me, around my belly.:razz: Guess I was well balanced that day.


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I climbed down from the Summit to the Snowfields and back the day before, any credit there? Climbing to Tucks and back with 40lbs strapped to my back was the most strenuous thing I've done in a long time, I'm used to carrying the 40lbs in front of me, around my belly.:razz: Guess I was well balanced that day.



Try it with 80. LOL


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Try it with 80. LOL
> 
> View attachment 7444
> 
> View attachment 7445



Did you go for a week?


----------



## andyzee (Jan 25, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Did you go for a week?



Weekend, may have been three day


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 25, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Try it with 80. LOL



I did, 40 belly + 40 pack = 80, seriously, kudos, 40 was more than enough for me. I've hiked alot, but not with a load. When I got back to the parking lot at Pinkham, I took my contacts out and started my drive to my camp at Dolly Copp. My eyes were burning so bad, I couldn't drive, I had to pull over and rest for a half hour before I could, I was spent.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 25, 2013)

Top of George in the Winter is a great place to be. I've been there in the summer too. I've done the auto road to slack the snowfields. Nothing wrong with the auto road, nothing wrong with the summit, but it is a better place to visit in the winter when using self propulsion to get there.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 25, 2013)

riverc0il said:


> Top of George in the Winter is a great place to be. I've been there in the summer too. I've done the auto road to slack the snowfields. Nothing wrong with the auto road, nothing wrong with the summit, but it is a better place to visit in the winter when using self propulsion to get there.



AND Andyzee's Atomic..??? is the shizzz for NewEngland(small TR!)even from just looking at your beautiful late winter/early spring pic....know what it looked like but forgot model-name!   Just great pics...I love that time of year.


----------



## octopus (Mar 1, 2013)

dmc said:


> I gave out stickers a while ago at Tuckerman Ravine that said -"This board climbed Mount Washington"
> 
> To make sure that people didn't litter - I'd only let them have one if they put it on their board(ski) on the spot..



nice. i slapped my car sticker on my board, just because. i'll tell you one thing, driving up that road with a standard trans behind 
dipshits in minivans stopping on the steepest dirt sections gets a little interesting


----------



## andyzee (Mar 1, 2013)

bigbog said:


> AND Andyzee's Atomic..??? is the shizzz for NewEngland(small TR!)even from just looking at your beautiful late winter/early spring pic....know what it looked like but forgot model-name!   Just great pics...I love that time of year.



Those were M-11, now retired.


----------

